# Integrate UBER app with vehicle on board navigation



## swimmerbhs (Feb 10, 2016)

I have an in dash navigation system, sync with myford touch. Anyone know of a way to make the cars navigation work instead of the app so that I am not using so much data on the nav apps?

And obviously not putting in by hand.


----------



## KiaScott (Dec 10, 2015)

Nope. That would have to be an integration built into the Uber app.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

My car nav is fast enough I can type in the address and have it routed faster than Google maps is ready to go. 

I think uber knows enough about me. Who knows what I'd have to agree to in order to have that sort of integration with my car?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

To OP, just not possible. And Uber will never integrate it into the app. Too many different car types. Get sprint, unlimited data plus free tethering to tablets and stuff :end your data worries


----------



## phoneguy (Apr 15, 2015)

Here is how a I save a lot of data. First if you have an Android device great, if not, this trick may not work. iPhones, you can't change the default map and least it was that way 6 months ago before I got my Android. 

(Be sure you are on WIFI when you do this)
1. have it use google maps, set that as your default. Account>Settings>Navigation Provider
2. close UBER and open google maps
3. Click on the 3 bars for the menu and select Offline Areas
4. Click the + at the bottom to add a new area
5. Move the map around and expand the area. Be sure to include all the of areas that you normally drive. I have over a 60X60 mile area selected and it uses 175MB of space on my phone. 
6. Once happy with the area, click download.

So when you click the nav button in Uber, it will start google maps and just send the request for the direction and it doesn't have to download the whole maps to show you the roads, it already has them local. It also speeds up the displaying of the maps so you can begin the trip faster. 

Every 30 days, you will need to update the maps, so follow steps 2-4 and click the name you give it and select Update.

I am using a MetroPCS phone with 1GB of LTE speed, and then after that it drops down to 3G speeds. The first month I drove, I didn't know about this and hit the 1GB limit in 10 days. With this trick, I can make it 25 days before hitting the 3G and since I have the maps downloaded, the 3G is fast enough to keep Uber working happily. So you don't have to have an expensive data plan, the $30/month from Metro is good enough.


----------



## ChicagoHeat12 (May 6, 2015)

swimmerbhs said:


> I have an in dash navigation system, sync with myford touch. Anyone know of a way to make the cars navigation work instead of the app so that I am not using so much data on the nav apps?
> 
> And obviously not putting in by hand.


Well, I use an aftermarket radio that allows just that - Appradio 4. You'd need any rooted android phone along with an app called ARU Reloaded. The radio fits in any car with a standard double din factory radio. I use it on my Nissan Versa and pax love it. However, since it just a screen mirror of your phone with touch controls, it may not be worth the cost kr effort when you can just slap your phone on your windshield.


----------

